# Moonshine galacts



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone have these?

ifso how do you like them?

Just looking for a bit of info on them

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

These are a rather rare frog, but last time I checked Sean Stew from herpetologic.net was selling some, you might try sending him a message.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a group of 3 and they are awesome! I have only had them a month or so and they have yet to be moved to their permanent spot, so i really don't have much to share as far as behavior. I can say that I was really surprised at how small they are. Ill post some pics after work.

Chris


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I emailed him already , waiting for a reply. . . .


and whats their color like in person? More whitish or greenish?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

nathan said:


> Yeah I emailed him already , waiting for a reply. . . .
> 
> 
> and whats their color like in person? More whitish or greenish?


I can only speak for the three that I have, but two are pure white (second pic), and one has a slight yellow tinge to it (first pic). The do not have the metallic sheen to them like Mints. Its a really crisp white, on smooth skin which makes them look like rubber.. Here are a couple pics of my moonshines and a mint to compare.

























Chris


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Wow chris those are beautiful frogs! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Sean Stewart posted this ad for moonshine galacts among others less than 2 weeks ago. You might want to check with him for availability. Nice photos too!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/43422-various-galactonotus.html


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Those do look amazing I really am loving the all white frog!

Yeah I emailed him , got one response , and am waiting on a response to my second email , so we'll see I guess lol

Thanks for posting those pics by the way


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

nathan said:


> Those do look amazing I really am loving the all white frog!
> 
> Yeah I emailed him , got one response , and am waiting on a response to my second email , so we'll see I guess lol
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics by the way


You are very welcome. Good luck!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I have a group of 3 and they are awesome! I have only had them a month or so and they have yet to be moved to their permanent spot, so i really don't have much to share as far as behavior. I can say that I was really surprised at how small they are. Ill post some pics after work.
> 
> Chris


Chris as adults they should be good sized, I had 3 long ago and all 3 were as big as the solid orange Galacs. No one here in the states had any luck breeding them, I am not sure if anyone got a pair out of the frogs they had. Good luck with yours, it would be nice to see someone in the US get them going. I remembered mine being a bone color, very distinct.


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Moonshine are sweet WOW


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> Chris as adults they should be good sized, I had 3 long ago and all 3 were as big as the solid orange Galacs. No one here in the states had any luck breeding them, I am not sure if anyone got a pair out of the frogs they had. Good luck with yours, it would be nice to see someone in the US get them going. I remembered mine being a bone color, very distinct.


Hey Mark,
Sean said the same thing about nobody in the states having any luck with them in the past. I think he said finding a female was the problem.. I can only hope that i got a pair out of the three but now its just a waiting game..


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are they like adult mint terribilis? Also how much do they cost?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

tHEY WERE POSTED AS $200 EA


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of money.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

It is and it isnt

For a frog that only a hand full of people have in their collections in the U.S. and for frogs imported from Europe I would consider that resonable. Jus look at the price of lets say blue jeans $350-$600 each frog . . . .

But $200 is a ton of money for a lot of people so yeah lol If you want a nice size group alot of people, including myself, would probably have to eat Top Ramen for a long time! lol


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I know. I am really weary to spend a lot of money on a frog even though that frog is sweet. That is why I keep the popular inexpensive frogs like leucs. lol. But i am acquiring some bastis at 80 bucks each, so I decided to go with 2. It's a good thing I still live with my parents so they can feed me. lol.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn youre lucky lol

When my mom moved out I turned her bedroom into an animal room . . . Later I moved into an apt and had to get a two bedroom so I could have an animal room here . . . 

At one point growing up sometime in H.S I got rid of my bed and slept on the couch to make room for more animals in my bedroom lol

side note
I am considerig leucs in another tank or auratus

I have yellow galacts , waiting to hear back about orange and the moonshines and am on a waiting list for reds


----------

